# Interns looking for friends



## ectolite (10 mo ago)

Hi! We are university students studying hospitality/international hotel management and we will be moving to France in April for our internship. We were hoping to expand our social circles, explore wonderful places and leave France with great memories and unforgettable friends.


----------

